# Netflix Optimized FreeBSD's Network Stack More Than Doubled AMD EPYC Performance



## drhowarddrfine (Nov 5, 2019)

Link


> Netflix's NUMA optimizations to FreeBSD resulted in their Intel Xeon servers going from 105Gb/s to 191Gb/s while the NUMA fabric utilization dropped from 40% to 13%.





> they are able to get by in one socket what they are using two Intel Xeon CPUs for otherwise.


----------

